# I think I finally found a whole one



## Take 'em (Nov 12, 2014)

So I've been hanging around in the background on this forum for a few years... Trolling I guess you call it.  I'm not even sure I would qualify as a novice arrowhead/point hunter but I've found hundreds of pieces of what I thought may be points or pieces of arrowheads or tools and whatnots over the years while hunting and fishing mostly while waiting for the dogs to jump a hog.  Anyways, so the reason I decided to jump in the conversation is that I finally found what I think to be a pretty nice point as my son and I were headed to the stand.   So I figured I'd bring it to the experts.  In the last 4 days I have looked on several websites and looked at probably a thousand pictures and read a hundred pages trying to find out what I had.  My best guess would be a Broward... I'd really appreciate any help with the ID. It's 2 3/4" long and 1 1/2" wide and prob not quite a 1/2" thick.  The one that got me excited is the one on the bottom right (SE Screven County). The other 3 I found in a different area this summer (NE Screven County).

Now if I can get the pics to load...


----------



## Take 'em (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's the flip side


----------



## Take 'em (Nov 12, 2014)

Another angle


----------



## Take 'em (Nov 12, 2014)

Last one


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a nice one!!!


----------



## julian faedo (Nov 12, 2014)

nice one


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 13, 2014)

that's a purty one ..


----------



## Take 'em (Nov 13, 2014)

welllll... I was hoping one of the artifact experts (Hillbilly, Nic, Willjo, Cheehaw, Bow Only) might stop by and have a little insight into the point on the right.  If any of yall have any experience with the Broward points, I'd love to hear yalls opinions and/or direction of what it might actually be.  

Would also like to hear any opinions on any fo the others also... especially the square notched piece.  I kinda assumed the the top two in the pics were just flakes or maybe points that were started and never finished but who knows??  I can already see that this artifact hunting is gonna get addictive!  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 13, 2014)

I can tell you for sure the two in the middle are flakes. The real thin one was a thinning flake and the thicker one probably came off a spall. Top left maybe a flake too. The guys you mentioned will know better than me though. I just break rocks, I don't know all the points.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2014)

You have a nice stemmed point there. Not exactly what type it fits into, but it`s a projectile point more than likely used with an atlatl. 

The other 3 pieces are percussion flakes from the knapping process.


----------



## Take 'em (Nov 13, 2014)

appreciate the info fellas!

Nic-
I've read a little about the atlatl but am having trouble completely understanding if there is any way of determining the period of a point that may have been used with that particular weapon.  Does it just come down to the style of the point, method of manufacture and/or material used.  Im just guessing but if this was an atlatl projectile point, you can't really use wear or resharpening of edges to classify period, assuming that alot of these points never made it back to thier original owner??  I've just noticed that on some of the Early Archaeic points, are nearly wore slap out.  This one looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor. Just trying to get a direction to head to learn more about this particular point.

Thanks again for the info... interested to learn all I can!


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 13, 2014)

Woodland period, 1500 - 3000 years old. Atlatl dart point. Too big for arrowhead. Bows and arrows started showing up during the woodland period but arrowheads that were being used when the first Europeans arrived are what most collectors call "bird points" - small triangles. True arrowheads during the woodland period were larger. Nice point. Heat treated chert, possibly Briar creek material.


----------



## Willjo (Nov 13, 2014)

Your point has a kirk look to it most likely a Kirk Stemmed. Although it is supposed to be serrated it may have been at one time. Every point you find in that area will not fit in any classification. We find a lot of those that look like a combination of several styles of points. I find my points in Burke county just across the county line near Screven.


----------



## Take 'em (Nov 14, 2014)

We spend alot of time chasin hogs around that run of Briar Creek and Savannah River swamp also around Stoney Bluff.  That's when I get to do most of my lookin.  We find mostly flint flakes and pieces but a little bit of chert too.  Our group has found some nice points (mostly the smaller ones... arrowheads??) and pottery pieces in that area but this is the first solid that I've personally found.  Find a good bit of worked material around the south end of Ogeechee Creek around Oliver also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice one. I'd probably call it an "Archaic-period stemmed point," or possibly early Woodland as Ben said.  As others have said, the other three are thinning flakes- debitage produced while working a spall or chunk of rock down into a preform.


----------



## FOD (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice find. Pretty close to my area too.


----------



## runswithbeer (Nov 17, 2014)

what about an exhausted pickwick?


----------

